# who still uses dmaa



## chaotichealth (May 30, 2014)

Does anyone else add this to there pre-workout drink.


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 31, 2014)

That pic makes me smile   I have considered buying some in bulk, but frankly have just not made the effort. How many servings will 25g give you?

Hawk


----------



## chaotichealth (May 31, 2014)

DMAA Safe Dosage
How much DMAA should you take?

Because DMAA works as a stimulant, it is important to start with a light dosage that gradually increases as tolerance develops. Beginners should take a dosage around 15mg.

DMAA usage should not exceed 100mg in a day. The average consumer uses between 25-75mg, or takes between 2-3 10mg scoops.

Levels:

Beginner          10-20 mg

Average           20-75 mg

High                 75-150 mg


Even at 100 mg a serving this bag is 250 servings.  after s&h i paid $56 so worth it to me.  Todays pre's don't do it anymore for me.


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 31, 2014)

chaotichealth said:


> DMAA Safe Dosage
> How much DMAA should you take?
> 
> Because DMAA works as a stimulant, it is important to start with a light dosage that gradually increases as tolerance develops. Beginners should take a dosage around 15mg.
> ...



Agreed, dmaa even at 5mg worked well for me. Steady energy with zero crash just a gradual easing down. Nice score my man.

Hawk


----------



## Sully (May 31, 2014)

I thought this stuff was supposed to be taken off the market? Is this black market, or a legit online retailer?


----------



## The Grim Repper (May 31, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> I thought this stuff was supposed to be taken off the market? Is this black market, or a legit online retailer?



You can still find it if you look.


----------



## chaotichealth (May 31, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> I thought this stuff was supposed to be taken off the market? Is this black market, or a legit online retailer?




   Don't think it's off the market.  I know it's illeagle for them to put in new prework and sell it.  But I bought it from there website in pure form.  I know of only one pre wo that has it.  But that is only because when the ban was going though they ordered -well- enough to last for years to come.  so it's still ok there..


----------



## Alinshop (Jul 31, 2014)

You bought it directly off NVS's site?


----------



## chaotichealth (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes


----------



## srd1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Sweeeet!!!


----------



## Alinshop (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks man. I've seen it on amazon but NVS's site seems more reputable.


----------



## amateurmale (Aug 1, 2014)

i use it in jackd up


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 1, 2014)

yea I was worried when I first ordered it.  But I mixed with N'sane and had the shakes ended up puking.  So I only mix it with weaker ones of by it's self.  I ordered something called pure power that still has the 1,3 in it right before they banned it they stocked piled it smart thinging.  But I'll never make that mistake again either


----------



## BigBob (Aug 1, 2014)

I still have some DNC stack from manpower. I can only handle 1 at a time!


----------



## parabellum (Aug 1, 2014)

I love  DMAA.


----------



## chrisr116 (Aug 1, 2014)

Is DMAA what they used to put in preworkout back 5 or so years ago.  I used to get a good hit from it, but the new stuff just makes me jittery.


----------



## BigBob (Aug 1, 2014)

chrisr116 said:


> Is DMAA what they used to put in preworkout back 5 or so years ago.  I used to get a good hit from it, but the new stuff just makes me jittery.


Yes I think the military banned it because of some deaths. I don't know if it was ever settled. Sounds like what they did to ephedrine. Try to ban it. I guess too much of a good thing is bad.


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 2, 2014)

No the guys who used it over exceeded the dosage the Jag office said they couldn't put it one any one ingredient so the jack asses at fda pin ed it on 1,3


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Aug 2, 2014)

Yeah I use it from time to time, good shit.
But you'll have to stop taking it for some while to let your cns have a chance to rest


----------



## amateurmale (Aug 2, 2014)

BigBob said:


> Yes I think the military banned it because of some deaths. I don't know if it was ever settled. Sounds like what they did to ephedrine. Try to ban it. I guess too much of a good thing is bad.


Where are u guys getting your ephedrine now a days?


----------



## BigBob (Aug 2, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> Where are u guys getting your ephedrine now a days?


Good question. I can't find any in NY.


----------



## parabellum (Aug 2, 2014)

You mean DMAA Brother?


----------



## BigBob (Aug 2, 2014)

parabellum said:


> You mean DMAA Brother?


No AM said ephedrine. I was wondering the same thing. i have a lot of dmaa.


----------



## parabellum (Aug 2, 2014)

You can get it mixed with quaffasin its called Broncade. They sell it at Walmart and Right Aid drugstore


----------



## BigBob (Aug 2, 2014)

parabellum said:


> You can get it mixed with quaffasin its called Broncade. They sell it at Walmart and Right Aid drugstore


I'm gonna look. But I haven't seen any. They even make me show ID for pseudoephedrine around here.


----------



## parabellum (Aug 2, 2014)

Same in Ohio brother. Its behind the counter at the pharmacy


----------



## BigBob (Aug 2, 2014)

parabellum said:


> Same in Ohio brother. Its behind the counter at the pharmacy


I'm checking tomorrow thanks bro.


----------



## parabellum (Aug 2, 2014)

Best of luck


----------

